# Como instalar un disipador de calor en un integrado de 8 pines? (Si se puede)



## Nvalle7 (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola mis estimados compañeros, encontre una pagina (http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/amplificadores-baja-potencia-ic.html) que trata de amplificadores de baja potencia, la cual decia que el integrado TDA7235 ( de 1.8w maximo) podia entregar hasta 4w si se le ponia un disipador de calor, y como es un integrado de 8 pines no tengo idea de como hacerlo, ademas quisiera saber como podria aumentar la ganancia (dB) del amplificador siguiente:







O sea, con que conexiones o componentes puedo aumentar la ganancia del ampli, desde ya mil gracias por su ayuda.  ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2013)

mas que un disipador.... vas a nesecitar un milagro 

fijate el pdf....

http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00000137.pdf


proba con el tda 2003

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/amplificador-tda-2003-entrada-21545/index6.html


----------



## jlaudio (Ago 2, 2013)

pues los 4 watts no son de potencia si no de disipacion de calor por el alto voltaje que aguanta hasta 24 voltios, y lo del disipador pues con uno que se ajuste al tamaño del IC y ponerlo con grasa termica y ajustarlo con un tornillo o soldar un cable a la pbc atado al disipador


----------



## zopilote (Ago 2, 2013)

Si se puede colocarle disipador.
 Primero se diseña el disipador para que este posea una cola que envuelva al integrado (tiene que estar aislada con algo que soporte calor), luego el integrado se suelda en su lugar.
 Lo segundo metodoes conseguirse pasta refrigerante tipo pegante (igual al tradicional pero esta se endurece), y por ultimo esta el de sujetarle como lo hacen en las computadoras ya sea con pernos o alambres acerados para que ejerzan presion sobre el integrado.


----------



## analogico (Ago 2, 2013)

claro que se puede   y con un disipador normal  que no sea muy grande

solo  hay que dejar espacio en la pcb para atornillar el disipador desde el otro lado
y que no tope con otro componente

y mejora la otra mejora es subir a 1000 el condensador  en la entrada de corriente

y lo digo por que ya lo hice  y mejoro algo


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 2, 2013)

Hay muchos métodos solo es cuestión de ingenio, hasta creo haber visto un post en este foro referente a ese tema, como dice sopilote si consigues pasta refrigerante tipo pegante te ahorras tiempo y dolores de cabeza


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 3, 2013)

Paste refrigerante no conozco ninguna, conozco pasta termoconductiva y adhesivo termoconductor, que es lo que necesitamos :
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Thermally-Conductive-Adhesive-Glue-Thermal-Heatsink-MID-/270717024919?_trksid=m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D390632682737%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D304788348788455849
No confundir con adhesivo termoresitente, que suelen ser siloconas.
Saludos


----------



## Nvalle7 (Ago 3, 2013)

gracias por las respuestas, la verdad no se me habia ocurrido, pero en cuestion a la ganancia que puedo hacer????


----------



## zopilote (Ago 3, 2013)

Nvalle7 dijo:


> gracias por las respuestas, la verdad no se me habia ocurrido, pero en cuestion a la ganancia que puedo hacer????


No puedes hacer nada, la ganancia es fija de 38dB.


----------



## Nvalle7 (Ago 4, 2013)

y me puedes decir para que sirve el capacitor de 470uf q esta a la entrada de alimentacion????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2013)

Nvalle7 dijo:


> y me puedes decir para que sirve el capacitor de 470uf q*UE* esta a la entrada de alimentacion????



Estabilizar la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ago 4, 2013)

Los pines 5, 6, 7, 8 van a GND, puedes soldarle una chapa de cobre u otra y que toque el chip por arriba, al estilo de los TBA800


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2013)

Trozo de chapa de aluminio fijada al IC mediante un precinto y grasa siliconada entre ambos.


----------

